# Geneva Motor Show Preview



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

<span lang="EN-CA">Geneva Motor Show Coveragehttp://www.autoguide.com/auto-shows/2014-geneva-motor-show-coverage-3755.html</span>

Keep your eye on the 2014 Geneva Motor Show, where we'll see plenty of exotics including the McLaren 650S and Koenigsegg One:1. Also expect to see other new cars like the Lexus NX, Audi TT, BMW X4 and the Alfa Romeo 4C Spider. Coverage starts on March 4, so be sure to stop by.












More: *Geneva Motor Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

